# Refused Visa - Sponsored Family Visitor



## gracebrandon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello. I have just received a notification of refusal of application for a Sponsored family visitor for my husband's brother. I'm pretty pissed off but my husband and I really want to try it again and address the issues they raised. How soon can we reapply and are there limits on the number of times we reapply (if refused again)? Thanks you


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I would check first if there are any review rights for that visa. There should be some information about this if you look on the DIAC site, or if you contact DIAC and ask them what your options are. 

If there aren't any review rights, you may have to wait for a certain time before reapplying but again, you should read about the visa conditions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Brandon

You can reapply for the visa immediately, there are no waiting rules for that


Can you advise who was the sponser for your husband's brother - you or your husband?
And what was the reason of refusal they mentioned in the letter?


----------



## Rakeshpatel (Sep 1, 2011)

*Hi, Can you please share reason why they rejected ?*

Hi ,

Can you please share reason why they rejected ?

Thanks.



gracebrandon said:


> Hello. I have just received a notification of refusal of application for a Sponsored family visitor for my husband's brother. I'm pretty pissed off but my husband and I really want to try it again and address the issues they raised. How soon can we reapply and are there limits on the number of times we reapply (if refused again)? Thanks you


----------

